# The beach



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This was ozzy's first time at the beach. They all had fun. Ozzy went swimming of course and willow found a clam.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And a few more. A little cold but such a good day.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Wonderful! I am so looking forward to taking my little one to the beach


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely.
I hope it made you as happy as your 'poos 
Penny's legs look so short next to Ozzy's!
I'm just imagining you de-sanding 4 dogs -  the only downside to the beach!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures, looks like a great day was had by all.
Loving ozzy pouncing on the sand and willows treasure find! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like they had lots of fun.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like fun was had by all. 

I need beach travel tips please. Rufus has never been to the shore and we are planning a driving holiday to Maine soon. How does one go about finding a hotel where a wet, sandy, stinky, beach dog will be welcome? Does the salt dry and fall off like sand or will he need to be rinsed? Do dogs know intuitively not to drink the salt water or will we need to worry about that? Are there things in the ocean we will need to look out for? I am thinking dogs do not get stung by jellyfish or eaten by sharks but is there anything else I should know?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Looks like fun was had by all.
> 
> I need beach travel tips please. Rufus has never been to the shore and we are planning a driving holiday to Maine soon. How does one go about finding a hotel where a wet, sandy, stinky, beach dog will be welcome? Does the salt dry and fall off like sand or will he need to be rinsed? Do dogs know intuitively not to drink the salt water or will we need to worry about that? Are there things in the ocean we will need to look out for? I am thinking dogs do not get stung by jellyfish or eaten by sharks but is there anything else I should know?


There is a website called bring fido that will tell you hotels. I always give them a bath after the ocean because the salt dries their skin out. Jake and willow are afraid of the waves so they don't go in. Ozzy hasn't figured out not to drink it penny too so they some times get the runs. I have a friend who's dog will puke from drinking too much that's why we always have water with us.
We have to keep an eye on willow because she loves clams and crabs. Most of our beaches won't allow then after May 1st which sucks. We would love to meet you guys in Maine some time or nh or vt at dog mountain.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Donna. Yikes, I do not like the thought of Rufus getting the runs at all. I think I'll find dog friendly beaches first and then work out from there to find hotels. Meeting your crew would be great. I'll pm you when we get our travel details worked out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Looks like fun was had by all.
> 
> I need beach travel tips please. Rufus has never been to the shore and we are planning a driving holiday to Maine soon. How does one go about finding a hotel where a wet, sandy, stinky, beach dog will be welcome? Does the salt dry and fall off like sand or will he need to be rinsed? Do dogs know intuitively not to drink the salt water or will we need to worry about that? Are there things in the ocean we will need to look out for? I am thinking dogs do not get stung by jellyfish or eaten by sharks but is there anything else I should know?


Mine don't intentionally drink the sea - but lots of mad diving an d retrieving can end up with too much salty water ingestion leading to 'beach bum' ... this would be impossible to pick up in a bag as it is basically a colonic wash through  I like to think it is good liquid fertilizer 
My tips would be always make sure your dog has pooped before a beach visit and plan your walk back to the car across rough land not over populated by people who would be rightly disgusted by tinged sea water pouring out of your dog's rear end.
To be fair this only happens if you allow your dog to over do the whole I'm a salty sea dog thing and I suspect that the same would happen if Rufus did too much dock diving. It does not reoccur. Inzi is the one most likely to suffer because she is so mad.

Again I tend to walk home over the rough ground and on a hot dry day the combination of long rough grass and sunshine dries them off well and then I can get away with brushing them out. I do tend to keep coats shorter in the summer  I do not bath them after every beach trip, but might hose them off if they are very sandy.
If I was you I might invest in a dog dry bag for the car - some friends have one for their springer and say it is brilliant.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beach bum! I love it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, so I'm ordering the dog bag (thanks Marzi), will pack extra blankets to protect the seats of the rental car and we'll bring some kind of system to carry water for a rinse down. We always carry fresh drinking water for him and we'll watch like hawks to try to keep him from drinking the salt water. We'll have him groomed short before we go but I might bring a list of groomers in the area we are going to in case of an emergency with a fish carcass or dead crab. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok, so I'm ordering the dog bag (thanks Marzi), will pack extra blankets to protect the seats of the rental car and we'll bring some kind of system to carry water for a rinse down. We always carry fresh drinking water for him and we'll watch like hawks to try to keep him from drinking the salt water. We'll have him groomed short before we go but I might bring a list of groomers in the area we are going to in case of an emergency with a fish carcass or dead crab. Thanks guys.


Glad to see your keeping it a low key event!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fail to plan Tracey and you simply plan to fail (points please).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Fail to plan Tracey and you simply plan to fail (points please).


Granted oh great one with power  x


----------

